# How fast is an 'M' Plate 911 C2?



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Cos one blew me into the weeds yesterday!

Coming up a dual carriageway I saw it behind me, round the roundabout & up to 50 I was edging it, but mid range he flew past me like I was standing still.

It was in beautiful condition & sounded sublime coming past me - the old guy in it looked very smug & he had every reason to, I couldn't get close.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

assuming it's just a standard 993 C2, I think 0-60 in about 5.3ish, but I'd guess the mid range is where its power lies...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Surprised that you were surprised Mart.

993 Carreras pack a conservative 270/285hphp from 3.6 litres and probably weighs 150kg less than the TTR. That means 0-60 low 5secs, 0-100 less than 13 secs, and with plenty of mid range poke as you discovered.

2 generations old in 911 evolutionary terms , but still a very capable fast sports coupe.

993s reportedy amongst the most robust modern Porsches too - so an old git would have no cause for worry giving his 993 a thrashing his out on the roads of a sunday.

I still think they are cool.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Gary,

Knew he'd be quicker - I was just surprised by how much! I think they are lovely cars too, his was guards red & spotless.

I didn't know performance figures for them and I wasn't out for a boy racer thrash, more of a real world 'push on' to see which was more up to the straight line speed.

He was. :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I remeber when i had my TT coupe and had a bit of a race with a 996 C2, it was just stupid, it was like I was on a push bike and he was in the Star Ship Enterprise!!

I actually remember going "Woaaaah!" when i heard the exhaust note! Promised myself i'd get one... one day


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Promised myself i'd get one... one day


downgrading  :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Nando said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Promised myself i'd get one... one day
> ...


 :lol: :roll:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm impressed. Most Porsche drivers nowadays tend to just cruise along oblivious to what's going on around them so its rare to see this...

I did say most Porsche drivers.   Then one day this happens.  In this instance I think your the driver in the Clio doing 65mph.

http://www.zen89393.zen.co.uk/997.3gp


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Cos one blew me into the weeds yesterday!
> 
> Coming up a dual carriageway I saw it behind me, round the roundabout & up to 50 I was edging it, but mid range he flew past me like I was standing still.
> 
> It was in beautiful condition & sounded sublime coming past me - the old guy in it looked very smug & he had every reason to, I couldn't get close.


He probably hadnt bothered dropping from 4th on the roundabout, and wasnt in the best rev band till you got to 50 

Timed figures etc are about.
285 BHP, 0-60 5.2 Secs, Max Speed 168mph

In the real world, my 'M' reg 993 feels much faster than the TT I had for 4 years. Once it gets above 3000 revs its just power all the way 

The first few weeks I had it, the difference in perfomance between the 993 and the TT felt like difference between a normal 1.6 car and getting in the TT..

Would love to try a 993 TT, they must be awesome :twisted:

Even tho the mk2 TT is growing on me, (in some colours), I'm so glad I went the porsche route instead


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

How do you find ownership of an older Porsche?

I investigated that route a couple of years ago before I bought my current TT & it is still a route that I'm keen to follow one day. What are the running costs like with respect to servicing etc?

The TT is going to remain in my care for a good many years, but I would love to have a 911 stablemate for it sometime


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

head_ed said:


> How do you find ownership of an older Porsche?
> 
> I investigated that route a couple of years ago before I bought my current TT & it is still a route that I'm keen to follow one day. What are the running costs like with respect to servicing etc?
> 
> The TT is going to remain in my care for a good many years, but I would love to have a 911 stablemate for it sometime


Well, so far its been very good... I did choose very carefully tho.
My car has done 36k miles now, and just due a 24k service which I'm expecting to come in around the Â£400 mark at an independant.
I'd budgeted Â£1k a year to be on the safe side.

Only other unplanned expenses in the 8 months I've had it are a new battery ( Â£60), rear tyre ( puncture Â£180 ), and petrol !
I've also put on clear corners and red tail lights.

I can get 25mpg if I'm being 'good', but mostly I see 18ish  of super unleaded..

Insurance this year was Â£480 ( 36 with garage and no points in oxfordshire), which is about Â£50 more than I was paying on the TT.

If you get the chance to own one I'd definately do it 
Even if you only have it for a year, you wont lose to much on depreciation, and the experience is just 

The price of 911s in general are going thro a funny period right now.. 
You can easily buy a pretty good 993 or 996 for about Â£25k, just depends on what you prefer. You can go cheaper, but I reckon the phrase' there is no such thing as a cheap porsche' still holds.
I like the 'vintage' interior and build quality of the 993, it does feel quite old, especially compared to the TT, but the looks and performance more than make up for it. 
On the other hand, a work colleague has recently got an early 996 c2, and thats much more modern inside, bit 'flimsy' and I think the looks arent quite there.. but still a great car and fantastic value when you consider the performance.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

That's a lovely car Nimbus - the 993 is still (even with the very pretty 997) the best looking 911.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> That's a lovely car Nimbus - the 993 is still (even with the very pretty 997) the best looking 911.


cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> That's a lovely car Nimbus - the 993 is still (even with the very pretty 997) the best looking 911.


Agreed. There's a white one that parks opposite my work occasionally - looks superb.


----------



## stuart1997 (Sep 26, 2006)

Prior to my TT i owned a 1991 911 (964 carrera 4) it was brilliant in the 2 years i owned it it never missed a beat servicing was not that much difference pricewise to a TT if you go the specialist route.
My 964 developed 250 bhp but the performance was in a different league to the TT from 3500rpm the acceleration was mental 
Another bonus was nearly zero depreciation.
The downside of porsche ownership was big bills if something serious does go wrong.
my old car is back for sale on pistonheads!! if i had the cash i would buy it back in a flash  
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/154902.htm


----------

